# EN World Player's Journal - Artists



## masque (Jan 19, 2003)

Perhaps I'm not reading this as carefully as I should, but how should artists submit their samples?  Do they use the same header as the written proposals?

Thanks. ^_^;


----------



## Morrus (Jan 19, 2003)

Yup.  I should probably make that more clear on the page.


----------



## masque (Jan 20, 2003)

*More Questions*

For the sample that you want to be submitted for the artists, do you want a sample of the art that you think will be published, or do you want a sample of hte art, and then you'll say (hopefully), "Cool, now draw me thus-and-such"?

More questions may be forthcoming as I think of them.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2003)

Sample's just for style.  Art for each article is specifically arranged.


----------

